# Vaccinations???



## sherylb (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi! Myself, husband and our three year old son are travelling to Dubai in the next couple of weeks for a familiarisation visit prior to committing to move out there. Our visit is only for 5 days and we are staying in the city and will not be venturing very far, but do we need a vaccinations prior to our trip? I'm aware we'll need some before moving out, but for a 5 day trip are any necessary? My son is fully vaccinated in the UK but he hasn't had the Hep A jab which is required in Dubai. 

Thanks!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
No, no vaccinations required before the short trip here
My kids were vaccinated against Hep A before we made the permanent move here.
The likely hood of getting it is slim, but I believe most drs still recommend it before settling here.


----------



## sherylb (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you Sgilli3. You have put my mind at rest!


----------



## grandesigner (Oct 5, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> No, no vaccinations required before the short trip here
> My kids were vaccinated against Hep A before we made the permanent move here.
> The likely hood of getting it is slim, but I believe most drs still recommend it before settling here.


I've just read a site that recomends vaccinations against diptheria, TB and a few others. including Rabies.I'm not going thru that one! What are your thoughts and experience of this. Scare-mongering?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

grandesigner said:


> I've just read a site that recomends vaccinations against diptheria, TB and a few others. including Rabies.I'm not going thru that one! What are your thoughts and experience of this. Scare-mongering?


If you can get them free through the NHS then I would get them for yourself and all your family. It's not so much the liklihood but having that peace of mind just in case. If you don't look at the needles you will hardly even feel them going in they are that tiny.



Florence Nightingale (Crimean War) said:


> "Prevention is everything as the cure if often little or nothing"


----------

